# CAAD8 frame vs CAAD10 frame



## MountainGoat92 (Mar 6, 2011)

About 4 yrs ago I got hit on my CAAD8 that i absolutly loved and i completely totaled my bike so I bought a Shwinn Fastback LTD with my insurance money since it had a nicer gruppo and better components. Im in the process of wanting to get a new frame now since ive grown but im debating between the CAAD10 and System Six. What are your thoughts? on how CAADs compare.... also i plan on using this for some racing.


----------



## MountainGoat92 (Mar 6, 2011)

i know the system six is more race oriented and lighter but i would end up getting a used one. Also would u trust this deal considering it was repainted http://cgi.ebay.com/58-cm-Cannondal...80641475936?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item4157891560


----------

